# Closely related occupation



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have just submitted my EOI. I still have a dilemma whether my current occupation can be classified as closely related occupation???

Currently I am employed as a finance Officer however my job responsibilities equate to the JD of an accountant. Furthermore, i have received a successful skills assessment for nominated occupation 221111 Accountant (General).I wanted to know whether i can say that my job is a closely related occupation to 221111 Accountant (General)???

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help me out here.

Thanks.
Nalin


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you at least doing majority of this:

- Month end reporting including P&L, Balance sheets and cash flows, or part of this within a team environment. 
- Cost or revenue analysis
- GL journals and entries
- Taxes and governmental returns

If your answer is yes, you can say you are closely related.


----------



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi

Many thanks for your response. My answer to your response is as follows:

- Month end reporting including P&L, Balance sheets and cash flows, or part of this within a team environment. Yes I would say that I do provide some account reconciliations such as bank a/c recon and salary reconciliations, etc
- Cost or revenue analysisyes but this is mainly due related to expenses which have already incurred such as analysis for the MV expenses over an year.
- GL journals and entriesyes but to some extent. 
- Taxes and governmental returns yes I do prepare tar returns mainly relate dto GST and provisional tax and Insurance Levy and FBTax and on top o that I also provide analysis on quarterly accounts before submission to the government regulatory bodies

I would appreciate you comments so that I know where I stand.

Thanks.
Nalin.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

You can say you are an accountant, doesn't matter if your job title is different. You do what a junior accountant would do normally. It's the job day to day components that counts.


----------



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Boboa.

many thanks for your persistent response.

So that would mean that I can say that my job is a closely related occupation irrespective of whether it is listed in the ANZSCO lsting under accountant general
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

awaiting your usual response.

Thanks.
Nalin.


----------



## Nalin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Bradleystacks.

I do have a MCOM in professional accounting.

thanks.
Nalin


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Nalin said:


> Hi Boboa.
> 
> many thanks for your persistent response.
> 
> ...


Yes you can. Make sure you have enough proof of your accupation being similar (example your job description, contract which outlines what you do, reference from your manager, any professional organisation memeberships etc)


----------

